# Acular drops and Maxitrol ointment - GENERIC (cheaper) ALTERNATIVES?



## jm2k (8 June 2011)

my mare was diagnosed with Uveitis last week. following vet treatment and mega stress she is home but needing meds 4x day and its a recurrent treatment.
Is there a human or generic alternative to getting these meds from the vet (or online)
Acular drops and 
Maxitrol ointment? 


thanks


----------



## smiggy (8 June 2011)

if they are prescription drugs, certainly the maxitrol is, you will need a written prescription from your vet to buy them online
your vet is not allowed to write/prescribe a generic product if there is a licensed drug available eg maxitrol


----------



## Hoptoit (8 June 2011)

Maxitrol is not specifically licensed for horses or as a vet medicine, but is as far as I am aware the only ocular product containing that combination of antibiotics and steroid. You may be able to get a prescription and shop around to find it cheaper though.


----------



## Britestar (8 June 2011)

There is no generic alternative to Maxitrol. Not sure what the other one is? Have your spelt it correctly?

You will need a prescription for the Maxitrol if you get it anywhere other than your Vet.


----------



## zoon (8 June 2011)

Get your vet to write you a prescription and take it to your local ASDA pharmacy. ASDA undercut all prices for private prescriptions (yes I am a pharmacist for ASDA!).  Off the top of my head Acular is £4 something - we have a dog who has it regularly at my pharmacy


----------



## jm2k (8 June 2011)

OMG, ASDA???? i have never heard of getting the vets presc there!! 

we used to get presc off vets when my mothers old dog had kidney failure and then my girl had liver failure but always used online vet suppliers. would never even have thought of a high street chemist!

are both of these meds available with you? 

Acular is 0.5% Ketorolac trometamol drops  (can be used on humans as mentions contact lenses lol).

Maxitrol is 0.1% Dexamethasone ointment. Steroid, 2 anti-biotics and dexa...
(can also be used on humans as mentions use at bedtime!).

had hoped they could be bought over the counter for humans without prescription??


doing my girls eye's today they are getting so much better i would rather stay with these meds now


----------

